# Whites tree frog MOULTING!!!! (pics)



## Reptilegal1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I came home from shopping and went to put in my frogs new thermometer and hygrometer and one of them was in the final stage of molting!! (they pull of the whole skin with theyr mouth and swallow it)
IMG]http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q566/reptilegal1/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_1043.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jun 27, 2012)

WoW That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing. Great pics.


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 27, 2012)

i totally freaked out when i saw my frog do that, first he rubbed his face in his freshly changed waterbowl, then he started MELTING!!!!

great pics, if only id seen that before mine gave me a heart attack!!


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 27, 2012)

gross


----------



## leamos (Jun 27, 2012)

mmmmm tasty


----------



## jordo (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks like your average green tree frog to me. Do you have a pic of it when it's not moulting (to show the white lip)?


----------



## Reptilegal1 (Jun 27, 2012)

jordo said:


> Looks like your average green tree frog to me. Do you have a pic of it when it's not moulting (to show the white lip)?



It doesn't have a white lip, It's not a 'white lip tree frog' the light from the camera kinda makes it look like it but it IS a WHITES TREE FROG
Here are 2 of mine, one sleeping one awake


----------



## Manda1032 (Jun 27, 2012)

thats something you dont see everyday!!!


----------



## thals (Jun 27, 2012)

Cute froggies! White's Tree Frog is just another name for the Green Tree Frog named after John White who first described the species. Same species (Litoria Caerulea).


----------



## Reptilegal1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thals said:


> Cute froggies! White's Tree Frog is just another name for the Green Tree Frog named after John White who first described the species. Same species (Litoria Caerulea).



There are many types of green tree frogs, but yes, this one is named after John whites.  it's better me calling it whites tree frog cos ppl know what exact frog that is, instead of saying "my green tree frog" cos there are lots of different species of those!!


----------



## eipper (Jun 27, 2012)

In Australia the common name is green tree frog for Litoria caerulea. The name white's or dumpy tree frog are both American names for L. caerulea. Last time I checked Australia is yet to be part of the USA so the name Green Tree Frog is correct.

Cheers
scott


----------



## Jande (Jun 27, 2012)

I didn't even know they shed. When I read the title I was like, hmm never seen a frog's old skin laying around. I've learned something new, thanks! :lol:


----------



## Reptilegal1 (Jun 27, 2012)

eipper said:


> In Australia the common name is green tree frog for Litoria caerulea. The name white's or dumpy tree frog are both American names for L. caerulea. Last time I checked Australia is yet to be part of the USA so the name Green Tree Frog is correct.
> 
> Cheers
> scott



Ok, well the frog forum I am on has alot of Americans on there keeping those frogs, so it is better for me to say whites frog as they know which one that is, so I will just keep calling them whites tree frog.


----------



## jordo (Jun 27, 2012)

Ah, I just mis-read the title.


----------

